# Got meat?



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Got meat?.....I do.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is awesome that you caught Rob Schneider in that second pic! Good on ya!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Ya **** elk killing machine!!  Good job NS! North Slope or?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

nice! where is the story? how far was the shot? tracking job? recovery?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You always have the best photos. Congrats


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Got meat?


Yup...I do!

[attachment=0:2uj4iuvz]0826120753_0002.jpg[/attachment:2uj4iuvz]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Got meat?


I do, but if I posted a picture GaryFish would have a heart attack and then ban me for life...

BTW, northslope, what's that contraption in the background behind your elk? It looks like some sort of fancy block and tackle, pulley system, meat hanging devise or something?


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Got meat?
> 
> 
> I do, but if I posted a picture GaryFish would have a heart attack and then ban me for life...
> ...


Even though its blurry I think I can recognize Carbon Express Maxima Hunters!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job Schneider.


----------

